# Crazy Russian Driver Races his Gold Plated M5 in City Traffic



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

Omg. That is a gold plated M5.


----------



## vadim76 (Dec 16, 2009)

That is some skilled driving


----------



## f1fan (Jun 22, 2007)

Skill?


----------



## rocae38 (Oct 28, 2009)

that car is sick. the paint job that is!


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

*I don't know what's worse....*

That guys driving or the Curtis Jackson mix tape being played in the Nissan.


----------



## ColomBull (Nov 27, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## werewolf (Jan 16, 2008)

EPIC FAIL

A *****plated M5. What a tool


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

werewolf said:


> EPIC FAIL
> 
> A *****plated M5. What a tool


Agreed...there's another video that shows that its only the exterior painted, and that the jambs are still red....: puke:


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

jusmills said:


> Agreed...there's another video that shows that its only the exterior painted, and that the jambs are still red....: puke:


:rofl: haha, that figures


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I found pictures! I would say its strange they're all at night, but I have a feeling it doesn't look that good in the day time, in the sun, or perhaps at all.......


----------

